# اسئله لا تبحث عن أجابه !



## Alexander.t (26 فبراير 2012)

*اوقات بنسئل نفسنا اسئله مش بغرض الاجابه انما بغرض السخريه

هنا ضعو اسئلتكم الساخره التى لا تريدون اجابه عليها 

يمنع منعاً باتاً الانجراف للنقاشات !

اكيدى مش كوبى 
*


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (26 فبراير 2012)

*لو الانسان بيموت ايه الفايدة من خلقه ؟*


----------



## the shepherd (26 فبراير 2012)

لماذا نسلك في طرق لا نريد الوصول لنهايتها ؟


----------



## bob (26 فبراير 2012)

*ليه لما ادور علي تاكسي علشان اركب ملاقيش 
و لما اكون عايز امشي الاقيهم يزنقوا عليا علشان اركب ؟ :smile02
*​


----------



## ^_^mirna (27 فبراير 2012)

ليه !


----------



## tamav maria (27 فبراير 2012)

ليه الدنيا اتغيرت


----------



## tamav maria (27 فبراير 2012)

ليه القساوه دي ياربي


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (27 فبراير 2012)

ليه إتخلقت مرأه  مش رجل!!!


----------



## emad62 (27 فبراير 2012)

*محتار من كثره الهزل فى حياتى*
*حاسس ان كل من حولى ممثلين*
*ولاسف ممثلين فشله كمان*​


----------



## ^_^mirna (27 فبراير 2012)

ليه انا كده


----------



## magedrn (27 فبراير 2012)

ليه الانسان بيحب ياخد حاجة مش بيتاعته ؟
وليه بيحب يخطفها من ايد حد ؟
ليه الدنيا بقيت ضيقة قووووى كدا على البشر اللى فيها؟


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (27 فبراير 2012)

انا لية اتغيرت اوي كدة
ماله التنفيض واللامبالاة ؟
مالواحد كان مرتاح


----------



## حبيب يسوع (27 فبراير 2012)

كيف اكون مسيحى حقيقى لانى محروم من نعم مسيحية كثيرة بسبب ظروفى


----------



## Critic (27 فبراير 2012)

ليه اللى معاه مش عايز واللى عايز مش معاه ؟! ليه الحياة كلها معاناه ؟!


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (27 فبراير 2012)

*فيه ناس بتكسب ولا تتعبشى وناس بتتعب ولا تكسبشى .؟*
*سؤالى هو ....*
*:*
*:*
*:*
*:*
*:*
*:*
*:*
*:*
*:*
*:*
*:*
*لماذا غناها أسماعيل يس ولم يغنها شكوكو ؟!!*
*؟؟!!!!!!!*


----------



## ^_^mirna (28 فبراير 2012)

ليه فى مذاكره :act23:


----------



## Alexander.t (28 فبراير 2012)

*ليه فيه جشع ؟
*


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (28 فبراير 2012)

ليه فيه كره....؟؟


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (28 فبراير 2012)

*ليه فى ظلم!!*


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (28 فبراير 2012)

*ليه فى اديان مختلفه!!*


----------



## lo siento_mucho (28 فبراير 2012)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> *ليه فى اديان مختلفه!!*


_*يااااااااااااااااااااااااه السؤال ده بسالو دايماااا ونفسي اعرفلو اجابه مقنعه*_


----------



## lo siento_mucho (28 فبراير 2012)

ليه ربنا مش بيرد علينا لما بنكلمو وبنسالو؟؟​


----------



## ^_^mirna (28 فبراير 2012)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> ليه ربنا مش بيرد علينا لما بنكلمو وبنسالو؟؟​



لا اكيد ربنا بيرد بس احنا اللى مش عارفين نميز صوته
العيب فينا احنا


----------



## lo siento_mucho (28 فبراير 2012)

^_^mirna قال:


> لا اكيد ربنا بيرد بس احنا اللى مش عارفين نميز صوته
> العيب فينا احنا


صح...
اكيد بيرد علينا انو بيعملنا في حياتنا ويدبرها وكتيييير ...
بس انا نفسي اسالو عن حاجات محيراني جدا ويرد عليا
بنحتاج ساعات لرد نسمعو عشان نرتاح


----------



## ^_^mirna (28 فبراير 2012)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> صح...
> اكيد بيرد علينا انو بيعملنا في حياتنا ويدبرها وكتيييير ...
> بس انا نفسي اسالو عن حاجات محيراني جدا ويرد عليا
> بنحتاج ساعات لرد نسمعو عشان نرتاح



ايون صح
بس كل حاجه فى وقتها
ربنا ليه تدبيره
واكيد فى الوقت المناسب هيرد على كل اسئلتك


----------



## +Nevena+ (28 فبراير 2012)

ايه هدف الموضوع اننا نسأل ومش نلاقي اجابات ؟


----------



## grges monir (28 فبراير 2012)

لية  انا مهموم دايما  ؟؟


----------



## mero_engel (28 فبراير 2012)

ليه احنا بقينا كده


----------



## lo siento_mucho (28 فبراير 2012)

_ليه ربنا مش بيحققلنا كل حاجه بنطلبها طالما مش وحشه ومش هناذي حد_


----------



## lo siento_mucho (29 فبراير 2012)

ليه الناس بتكدب مع انها مش بتستفيد حاجه!!​


----------



## Alexander.t (29 فبراير 2012)

+Nevena+ قال:


> ايه هدف الموضوع اننا نسأل ومش نلاقي اجابات ؟


*
ده سوال ليا كونى صاحب الموضوع ولا سوال استنكارى عادى
ضمن هدف الموضوع ؟*


----------



## Alexander.t (29 فبراير 2012)

*هو ليه انا بقيت كده ؟
*


----------



## lo siento_mucho (29 فبراير 2012)

هي الناس ليه غاويه مشاكل مع ان هي في غنى عنها


----------



## lo siento_mucho (29 فبراير 2012)

ليه تلات سنين بحالهم مفيهومش غير كام شهر فرحه!!


----------



## +Nevena+ (29 فبراير 2012)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> *
> ده سوال ليا كونى صاحب الموضوع ولا سوال استنكارى عادى
> ضمن هدف الموضوع ؟*




لع سؤال استنكاري طبعا ليس الا :smil12:


----------



## +Nevena+ (29 فبراير 2012)

هي ليه الدنيا ماشي كدا
يكون في انسان بيحبك وانت بتحب انسان تاني والانسان التاني ياما بيحب غيرك
ياما فيه مشاكل معاه ؟

هو الحب متعب كدا ليه ؟


----------



## Alexander.t (29 فبراير 2012)

*هو ليه النت عندى زباله كده
شكلى هكسر الفلاشه *


----------



## lo siento_mucho (29 فبراير 2012)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> *هو ليه النت عندى زباله كده
> شكلى هكسر الفلاشه *


ههههههههه
اصبر بكره يتعدل


----------



## lo siento_mucho (29 فبراير 2012)

لييييييييه بنغير ونتحرق غيره من جوه!!​


----------



## Servant Of Christ (29 فبراير 2012)

*لماذا لم أُشارك بهاذا الموضوع من قبل !؟ *


----------



## Alexander.t (29 فبراير 2012)

ليه انا مش جايلي نوم مع اني منمتش
كويس من 3 ايام ؟!


----------



## oesi no (29 فبراير 2012)

ليه الجو برد كدة 
ليه الناس بقت انانيه


----------



## lo siento_mucho (29 فبراير 2012)

ياحلم  قولي ايه اللي هيضر لو اتحققت ؟؟!!​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (29 فبراير 2012)

أحقآ  تدور الـأرض . . ~ ؟ ؟

لمآذآ إذن لـآ تأتيني بڪ مرة وآحدة ~!!  ​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (2 مارس 2012)

هي ليه كل الاعضاء داخله متخفيه؟؟
عليها تار ولا ايه!!!


----------



## Twin (2 مارس 2012)

*هههههههههههههه*
*حلو يا بطل*

*ليه ديماً .... لما بفتح ازازة البيبسي وأصب في الكبايه .... لازم بعد أما أملاها أشرب بوق من الأزازة علطول  *​


----------



## +Nevena+ (2 مارس 2012)

هو ليه الصداع ماسكني علي طول كدا ؟
يكنش عمل عقد احتكار معايا وانا مش عارف


----------



## lo siento_mucho (2 مارس 2012)

ليه مش بنتحكم ف تفكيرنا ونشيل منو اللي مش احنا عايزين نفكر فيه؟؟


----------



## ^_^mirna (24 مارس 2012)

ليه نتعب ونشيل الهم ونحزن فى الدنيا ديه وفى الاخر بنروووووح ؟


----------



## MIKEL MIK (24 مارس 2012)

*ليه دايما الحزن قدرنا !!
ليه دايما الدموع مابتفارقنا !!
ليه مكتوب علينا نعيش كده​*


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (24 مارس 2012)

اخرة التعب دة ايه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## white.angel (24 مارس 2012)

*لماذا يعقمون الإبرة السامة لقتل المحكوم عليهم بالإعدام ؟؟؟؟*​


----------



## The Coptic Legend (24 مارس 2012)

لماذا لم اذهب للمريخ من قبل؟؟​


----------



## treaz (24 مارس 2012)

ليه مبنقدرش بجد نعم ربنا لينا وبناخدها كانها شى عادى


----------



## ^_^mirna (25 مارس 2012)

ليه البرد مش عايز يروح لغاية دلوقتى :cry2:


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (25 مارس 2012)

*لية دايما قبل ما بطلب أتنين سندوتش طعمية وأسأل الراجل :*
*الطعمية سُخنة ؟*
*يقولى (( إن شاء الله )) ؟؟؟؟؟؟!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (25 مارس 2012)

*لية دايماً لما أسأل واحد : شارع "كذا" فين لو تكرمت ؟*
*يرد عليا  : هو ماقالكش فين ؟*


----------



## The Coptic Legend (25 مارس 2012)

ليه بفترج على التلفزيون باليل؟​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (25 مارس 2012)

*ليه الانسان بيوصل لانسان كلام غلط 
والانسان التاني بيحكم علي الكلام ده من غير ما يتاكد ؟
*​


----------



## مسرة (25 مارس 2012)

*ليه لما مش عايزة اعمل شي ..بكون مجبورة اني اتنفس؟ (هذا ايضا عمل)*​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (25 مارس 2012)

ليه الناس بتناقض نفسها ؟


----------



## أمواج (27 مارس 2012)

ليش بتنخدع في ناس وبتفكرهم طيبين وبحبوك
ولما تدخل هدا المنتدى تتفاجأ بحقدهم وكراهيتم لك


----------



## The Coptic Legend (27 مارس 2012)

ليه......ليه..........ليه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (30 مارس 2012)

ايه الهدف من الكره ؟؟ اما بيكرهو هيكسبو ايه ؟


----------



## +Nevena+ (30 مارس 2012)

لماذا نعشق لحد الجنون من في يوم حتما سيبعد ويخون ؟


----------



## grges monir (30 مارس 2012)

لماذا هذا الصمت والخوف؟؟؟


----------



## ^_^mirna (30 مارس 2012)

ليه ده كله حصل من الاول ؟


----------



## +Nevena+ (30 مارس 2012)

لماذا ولدنا مادومنا نشعر بالموت ونحن أحياء ؟


----------



## ^_^mirna (30 مارس 2012)

ليه الناس كلهم حزنانيين ؟ :smil13:


----------

